# Penn State Industries Experience ???



## tgraytn (Dec 16, 2009)

Everytime I place an order with Penn State Industries it takes anywhere from 2-3 days for them to even process it before shipping .  Therefore since I live in TN, if I place the order online on Saturday morning at 6 AM, I am extremely lucky if I receive it by the following Friday.  As a matter of fact, it's usually the following Monday.  However, their website plainly states (in the ordering section) that the order will be processed in 1 business day except for weekend orders which will ship on Monday.  

The ONLY reason that I have ordered with them is to purchase the Gatsby Titanium, Platinum and Rhodium kits (very similar to the Sienna kits).  They are the cheapest place that I have found.  I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this problem or is it just me.... 

Also, any suggestions on another supplier that I can use and pay about the same ($8.95 for Titanium, $9.45 for Platinum & $10.45 for Rhodium) but will process and ship sooner?  Thanks!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 16, 2009)

Tom,

I mean this to be humorous, but it is a good saying, i got from Lou:

A product can have quality, price and speed.
Pick any two.


----------



## CSue (Dec 16, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Tom,
> 
> I mean this to be humorous, but it is a good saying, i got from Lou:
> 
> ...


 
LOL!

Yes, thats why they use the brown truck for shipping.  That way you don't have to "pick two."


----------



## omb76 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have noticed that Penn State is taking much longer than usual to ship my last couple of orders.  However this may be just for web orders which they may make a lower priority??  I phoned an order in this morning and talked to a really nice lady and explained that I needed this shipment on Friday and she made sure it shipped today (I have already received the UPS tracking info).  I think that if you have a rush order that you should always call it in instead of relying on the web.  Just my 2 cents.  

As for alternative sources for the Gatsby / Sienna, I highly recommend either Bear Tooth Woods or Arizona Silhouette.  Both have great prices and awesome service!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

Shipping for me is slow but they always send USPS so I don't know. The company owner is a member and he posted in other thread that anyone can contact him personally if there are any issues.

On the other hand, you could buy almost anything PSI from Wood -N- Whimsies most time at a cheaper price with USPS shipping.


----------



## corian king (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello tom I have also had several problems with penn state on my last couple orders.I placed web orders and then had to call 3 to 4 days later only to be told that they were just getting to it.its a real shame because they use to be very dependable.


----------



## tgraytn (Dec 16, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Shipping for me is slow but they always send USPS so I don't know. The company owner is a member and he posted in other thread that anyone can contact him personally if there are any issues.
> 
> On the other hand, you could buy almost anything PSI from Wood -N- Whimsies most time at a cheaper price with USPS shipping.


 
Thanks for the info.  Do you happen to know his username on this forum?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

Let me find it for ya!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 16, 2009)

psilevy


----------



## areaman (Dec 16, 2009)

I havent had any problems from PSI, but I'm sure with the holidays they are slowed. One thing I noticed and havent seen anyone talk about is the new test drive for pen kits and blanks. you will be able to virtually set up any blank vs kit that they sell. I think this will be great.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is his email: ed@pennstateind.com

His name is Ed and his username is psilevy.


----------



## fitzman163 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have the same issue with them. I live 2 hrs away by car placed an order with Craft Supply which is all the way across the country on the same day and guess what? You got it  I got that order 3 days before PS.  You could order from Packard which sells PS pen kits for a few cents more I get that in about 2 days. You figure it out because I can't. I told the woman last week when I placed an order and she asked me what I think they should do hire more people? I said there's an idea. I tried to tell her to read between the line but she had no clue.The only kit I will buy from them is the Majestic Jr. only because I have a few customers that like that kit.


----------



## tgraytn (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks to all for the replies!  As a business owner myself, we always ship our supplies the same day (if the order is received prior to 2 pm cst) even if I have to stay late and deliver the packages that evening to FedEx myself...  No Exceptions.  Typically, when someone orders something, they really want it right away.  For those who don't need it A.S.A.P., they will appreicate it arriving on time or before.  Especially in todays economic climate, it just makes good business sense.  

I sure hope the owner of Penn State has the opportunity to read this.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

> One thing I noticed and havent seen anyone talk about is the new test drive for pen kits and blanks. you will be able to virtually set up any blank vs kit that they sell. I think this will be great.



Where does one find this info?


Lookee Ed and Cav, my 5000th post. I am getting as mouthy as you too!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 16, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Let me find it for ya!


 

thanks for "lobbing" that one over, helps me on my never ending quest to provide information


(OK, raise my "post count")


----------



## tgraytn (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Rob for the info.  I just noticed it.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

> thanks for "lobbing" that one over, helps me on my never ending quest to provide information
> 
> 
> (OK, raise my "post count")



Just because you are quicker doesn't make ya smarter or does it? Guess I should ask Cav.


----------



## areaman (Dec 16, 2009)

I believe I saw it on their web site, said it would be available in two weeks.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

> I believe I saw it on their web site, said it would be available in two weeks.



I would love to come up with a program like that. Would make things so much easier.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 17, 2009)

*They are slow...*

The last order I place on the web took a week before they shipped it.  They lie about shipping in one day off the web.  They will ship quickly if you call and tell them you need it fast.  I have had same day shipping from them on items that I called in.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 17, 2009)

areaman said:


> I believe I saw it on their web site, said it would be available in two weeks.


They have been promising that for about three months in their catalog but every time I've gone to their site it has been saying "not yet"


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 17, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Shipping for me is slow but they always send USPS so I don't know. The company owner is a member and he posted in other thread that anyone can contact him personally if there are any issues.
> 
> On the other hand, you could buy almost anything PSI from Wood -N- Whimsies most time at a cheaper price with USPS shipping.



I ship everything USPS and they aren't slow I don't think PSI can blame them.  I suspect that most Priority Mail now goes as fast or faster than UPS or FedEx.  I have a lot of people comment on how fast they get their order...


----------



## fitzman163 (Dec 17, 2009)

The mail gets my package from Phily. in 1 to 2 days the bottle neck is at Penn State I call all ordres in even complained about the situation and it still took a week.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 17, 2009)

To answer your question: read the catalogs of other suppliers.
PSI has always given me great service.


----------



## tgraytn (Dec 17, 2009)

Frank,

You have really been lucky my friend...  Today is day #4 that my package has been in "processing"....  Meaning that since Monday morning no one at Penn State Industries has cared enough about their customer to simply "pick the order" and ship it to them.  Have a great week!


----------



## tgraytn (Dec 17, 2009)

I noticed that Packard has the same Gatsby Pens that Penn State Industries has for the same price.  I will definitely order from them next time.  To sum it up, in the future I guess if Penn State Industries is the only place that has a product, then I don't need it.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 17, 2009)

tgraytn said:


> I noticed that Packard has the same Gatsby Pens that Penn State Industries has for the same price.  I will definitely order from them next time.  To sum it up, in the future I guess if Penn State Industries is the only place that has a product, then I don't need it.



A fellow turner at my workplace informed me of Packard a couple days ago...they are only a couple hours away from me.   Had I known, I would have probably ordered from them instead of PSI...live and learn.  PSI charged my card only hours after confirming the order; it shipped on Friday and then the USPS took 5 days to deliver their 2-3 days Priority Mail.  I suppose the holiday season comes into play as well.  Now that I know the nature of the beast I can make better informed decisions in the future.  Your experience is not unique, that's all I am saying.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

tgraytn said:


> Frank,
> 
> You have really been lucky my friend... Today is day #4 that my package has been in "processing".... Meaning that since Monday morning no one at Penn State Industries has cared enough about their customer to simply "pick the order" and ship it to them. Have a great week!


 

I as well have never had a problem with Penn State.  

Have you contacted them about this issue before dragging their name through the mud here on a public forum?  

It is the holiday shopping season and delays are to be expected while companies are experiencing high volumes of orders.  It's not just a PSI thing.  

I just called them and spoke with them getting some info on replacement parts and everyone was very courteous and helpful.  I do have to wait until 9:30 to call back and talk to Joe who is in charge of their parts department, but that is only because he doesn't come to work until 9:30. 

Again, I have had not one problem with PSI, and I would be contacting them before commenting on ordering problems in a public forum.


----------



## tgraytn (Dec 17, 2009)

Justin,

I have contacted them about this problem.  And by the way, it isn't the fault of the shipping carrier or anyone else...  It is them for letting the packages sit in their own facility for days before even picking and preparing to ship.  To answer your question, yes, as a business professional, I did indeed contact them twice about this issue.  They gave me the same "non caring" response as they have given one of the other guys listed above.

I am not "dragging them through the mud".  My initial post was to simply see if anyone else has had this same issue with them.

Thanks and have a great week!


----------



## Sberger (Dec 17, 2009)

Amen!  I live in Texas and if I call an order in, it will come USPS for normal order and take 7 days.  Heavy orders come UPS.  I have changed to Wood n' Whimles for just reorders.  They are wonderful!!!  A while back I got some bits from PSI and they were out of round, and I had to return them and they did replace them.  Of course I ruined a few blanks to find out their product was defective.  They probably sent out a lot of defective bits, since mine were from two different orders.  Just the facts, but I still use PSI and consider them a good vendor.
Steve


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 17, 2009)

I go with Wood n' Whimles They sell PSI stuff and if they dont have it they can get it. I had acouple bad experiances with PSI. Ordered the 99 blanks for $99 Figured there would be a good variety. Was I wrong. 2 and 3 pieces of the better wood and the rest was the cheaper. Called customer service and was told that these were packaged by a differant company and they had nothing to do with the quanitys of each wood. And the lady wasnt very pleasent. I buy all I can from IAP venors now.


----------



## fitzman163 (Dec 17, 2009)

I brought this to the person on the phones attention and she gave me a ration of **** about it. The company I work for ships same day all the time not many exceptions. I told this person I placed an order seconds apart from Craft Supply and got it in half the time from the other side of the country. She told me they ship thousands of items a day my response was I'm sure that Craft Supply does also she told me they are a much larger Co. WHATS YOUR POINT so I don't think anyone is dragging anyone through the mud that doesn't deserve it.Thats all from this peanut gallery.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 17, 2009)

fitzman163 said:


> I brought this to the person on the phones attention and she gave me a ration of **** about it. The company I work for ships same day all the time not many exceptions. I told this person I placed an order seconds apart from Craft Supply and got it in half the time from the other side of the country. She told me they ship thousands of items a day my response was I'm sure that Craft Supply does also she told me they are a much larger Co. WHATS YOUR POINT so I don't think anyone is dragging anyone through the mud that doesn't deserve it.Thats all from this peanut gallery.


You know, I might have also responded to that with "What's your point?".  Seriously, it sound like you were hammering the poor girl working the phones a little hard.  She didn't write the policies that govern shipping and she doesn't actually fill the box with your stuff.  No good could possibly come from your unloading on her.

Personally, I haven't had any problems with PSI.  That being said, I almost never wait to order something until I absolutely need it.  Therefore, it doesn't bother me if I order a bunch of stuff off the internet and don't receive it for a week.


----------



## Monty (Dec 17, 2009)

fitzman163 said:


> I brought this to the person on the phones attention and she gave me a ration of **** about it. The company I work for ships same day all the time not many exceptions. I told this person I placed an order seconds apart from Craft Supply and got it in half the time from the other side of the country. She told me they ship thousands of items a day my response was I'm sure that Craft Supply does also she told me they are a much larger Co. WHATS YOUR POINT so I don't think anyone is dragging anyone through the mud that doesn't deserve it.Thats all from this peanut gallery.


I would report this person to Ed.


rjwolfe3 said:


> Here is his email: ed@pennstateind.com
> 
> His name is Ed and his username is psilevy.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Tom,
I haven't noticed any delays with PSI... I live in TN also and I'm thinking I usually get my orders pretty quickly... when you checkout, I think there is a place where you choose shipping method... I always choose the least expensive, usually USPS, but even UPS gets to my house pretty quickly... my UPS drive goes by my house at about 6:30 pm every day... my biggest complaint with UPS is the driver will screech to a stop in front of the house, throw it in reverse and back up my driveway, screech to a stop, jump out and drop the package then spin out as he leaves.... my drive way is gravel at about 15 or 20 degree incline at maybe 25 yards length.... and half my gravel is now in the street... periodically I have to shovel it back up the hill.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 17, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> I as well have never had a problem with Penn State.
> 
> Have you contacted them about this issue before dragging their name through the mud here on a public forum?
> 
> ...



Well, I have noticed this problem as far back as October....and it has been both in their retail and wholesale end (I'm an authorized PSI reseller).  When I called and asked about an order that they'd had about a week and hadn't shipped I was told that was "about normal for this time of year"....it was before Thanksgiving.  My guess is they have cut back on either personnel or hours due to the economy.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

Well if any of you have had any shipping experience, then you know with a larger corperation they don't ship out each package individually!  

I used to work for Jeg's high peformance in Columbus.  Our contract with UPS was for semi trailer loads.  The packages would sit on our dock until the semi was full...and I mean not an ounce of space left full.  Only then would UPS send a cabover to come pick up the trailer and take it to their sorting facility.  We could not list the products in our system as shipped until they left our facility.  Often times when someone called me on the tech support line I would go into the warehouse to double check and see if we actually had something on the racks because I knew even though it said we had 2 or 3 in the computer, they might be on the dock waiting for clearance to ship.

Chances are things are the same at PSI.  The only problem may be that they aren't as large as CSUSA, so it takes them a bit longer to fill the semi trailer, and hence slows down the shipping charges.

That's just the way any corperation works that ships in large quanitities.  I'm sure they could ship quicker, but it would cost you more as has been noted previously.  The only way you can get away with the small shipping costs that PSI charges would be to have a value contract like I stated above.


----------



## Rcd567 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've ordered a bunch of stuff from PSI and am currently putting together another order from them.  Yep, they seem slower than most on shipping...but I've usually got enough already going on that I don't need it right away.  I'll continue to use them.  Part of the shipping problem this time of year is the Christmas season.


----------



## programmergeek (Dec 17, 2009)

Well same thing I live in NJ so it should get here fast.  I placed a order 2 weeks ago still have not seen it and I really needed last weekend.  I did get a call several days later after I placed the order saying I could only order 1 majistic starter kit, I had odered two I have 3 turners in the house and like to keep one kit for me.   If this was a issue why did it take the order in the first place.  Anyhow I called back 3 times got put on hold and hung up after about 5 min.  I just simply gave up on them, I gueess they don't want my busness.  I spent about 3k with them last year and the quality on the items are decent but the customer service is a joke.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 18, 2009)

There is a old saying  that could well apply here:

*"Your failure to plan does not constitute an emergency to me."*

It simply does not make sense to order items for a last minute rush order and expect them to instantly appear at your doorstep.  Plan ahead with your ordering and keep a decent inventory on hand at your shop.  If you sell  your  work, having an inventory is a necessity.

I have rarely if ever been treated poorly on the phone by customer service.  Perhaps it is because I don't start out by berating the person on the other end of the phone.  People need to remember that the person answering the phone has likely spent the day talking to a**holes who treat him/her worse than they would treat a pet.  Should the person get testy with jerk customers?  Of course not, but even customer service reps are human, and can get curt with rude people.

Practice the Golden Rule when you talk to strangers on the phone, and you are likely to get far better results.


----------



## Crayman (Dec 18, 2009)

I have only done a few orders with PSI, I usually by kits from Woodenwhimies, but the tools i go to PSI. I ordered from the web Sunday night to beat the free shipping deadline. I just ordered the collect chuck and free shipping and a a $10 off code, and the package was at my door Thursday. Maybe because I was not in a rush it came that fast :biggrin:


----------



## programmergeek (Dec 18, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> There is a old saying that could well apply here:
> 
> *"Your failure to plan does not constitute an emergency to me."*
> 
> ...


 

The 3 times I called I got put on hold for about 8 min then hung up because I was at work and someone needed my attention and the other 2 times no one picked up may of even gotten a machine I am not sure.  I'm sure bing christmass they are swamped.  They use to be good this is just in the past year the slower shipping and not answering calles. 

I do try to keep inventory but have been unable to, they sell faster than I can make them I have about a 2 month waiting list right now.  Besides I really perfer people come over and pick the chunck of wood they want and the style pen makes it that much nicer for them especally since I use alot of spalted wood and it varies so much.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 18, 2009)

I to have had slow response from PSI in getting orders.  I do not need orders rushed, but do like for them to be processed within a resonable amount of time.  My last 3 orders have not be processed for up to 4 days.  A little bit long for an order to sit somewhere.  I have even gotten a double shipment from them on a large order.  Had to call them on that one, or they would have never known.  I also order from W&W, fast service, and AS speed is their middle name.  I like all of these companies, but it does seem PSI has gotten a little slow in their processing, especially if you order on line.  I have to order from them as I have customers who like some of their pens that I can't find somewhere else.  I have even send a message to their customer service and gotten NO response!  Too busy? Don't care? Who knows?  With the economy running like it is it would seem that a company would really care about getting shipping, processing etc. done quickly to keep thier customers happy and coming back for more so they won't go somewhere else for obtaining the products they want.

I just placed and order with PSI  yesterday and have received a response that order was received, but nothing else yet.  Don't expect to hear anything until Tuesday of next week and order was placed on Thursday.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 18, 2009)

I still don't remember any delays at PSI on my orders... I order on line and get a response immediately that they have received my order... then within a short time get a confirmation that the order is processed... can't remember any that have taken more than 5 or 6 days from order to receipt.  
Same is true for Woodturners Catalog or any of the resellers.... I've order from a couple of the resellers and had the order in 3 days... great service, but I don't really worry about an order taking a week to get to me..It's not a factor for me... I always quote my customers that on custom work, they have to allow 10 to 14 days... and often tell them it takes 5 to 7 days to order special parts.


----------



## erebus (Dec 18, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> There is a old saying that could well apply here:
> 
> *"Your failure to plan does not constitute an emergency to me."*
> 
> ...


 
I do not believe it is so much a case of emergency ordering, since in an emergency I'd spring for next day delivery.  Mostly there is the expectation of good business practices, if the site says 1 day processing then they should attempt to be as close as possible to that. I've had 2 orders in the last month, 1 took 3 days to process but the 2nd took 5 days and when I called to get the status I was basically lied to(It shipped yesterday here is the track number, but when I finally get some tracking info it wasn't even electronically noted with UPS for another 2 days)

Don't get me wrong, I like the products but I will defintely notify them that I am imposing a time limit for delivery, if it doesn't hit my door in 2 weeks(without them notifying me of a reason) then I'll just process a charge back and consider the order cancelled.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 18, 2009)

Somehow I have a mental picture of someone standing in front of a microwave screaming *Hurry up, I don't have all minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 18, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Somehow I have a mental picture of someone standing in front of a microwave screaming *Hurry up, I don't have all minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 

*LOL*​which is unusual, for me!


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 18, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Somehow I have a mental picture of someone standing in front of a microwave screaming *Hurry up, I don't have all minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



That's not... normal?                 :biggrin:


----------



## tbfoto (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm fairly new to this forum and have been reading through these posts the past couple of evenings. I have ordered from Penn State before without any problems and I just received my second order from Penn State Industries today. Shipping was on time and the packaging was good as well. Everything I ordered was in the box. I couldn't ask for better or faster service. I just wanted to point out that I am a happy customer and have not experienced any problems with them.

Tom


----------



## tgraytn (Dec 19, 2009)

I did receive an email from Ed apologizing for any inconvenience regarding the processing and shipping time as well as the employee(s) attitudes.  He also stated that he was going to meet with his manager(s) regarding this.

Thanks Ed for caring and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Cindylee (Dec 22, 2009)

Tom, 

I have ordered my fair share of stuff from PSI.  They do seem to me a bit slower than usual lately with the web stuff ordering.  We have combated that by placing orders on the phone.  My take on it is that the office staff, as I understand it about 8 or so call takers, are most likely swamped at this time of year.  

On the upside, when I have called them with an issue they have handled it.  I figure anyone is allowed to screw up, it is how they deal with the screw up that counts.  If one person in their operation does not do their job the whole company gets a black eye.  My take is keep climbing the ladder till someone fixes the problem or you run out of ladder.


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought my PSI Turncrafter Pro VS from Amazon.com ($246 + free shipping) and had the proverbial "dumb question".  There seemed to be a piece left over that I didn't know what it was for.  I called PSI and they were VERY kind in letting me know that it was the handle for the turn-wheel on the tail stock.  I'm very pleased with this company and its' service staff!

Dan


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 23, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> Well if any of you have had any shipping experience, then you know with a larger corperation they don't ship out each package individually!
> 
> I used to work for Jeg's high peformance in Columbus.  Our contract with UPS was for semi trailer loads.  The packages would sit on our dock until the semi was full...and I mean not an ounce of space left full.  Only then would UPS send a cabover to come pick up the trailer and take it to their sorting facility.  We could not list the products in our system as shipped until they left our facility.  Often times when someone called me on the tech support line I would go into the warehouse to double check and see if we actually had something on the racks because I knew even though it said we had 2 or 3 in the computer, they might be on the dock waiting for clearance to ship.
> 
> ...



Justin,
You are correct in your assessment... I used to work for TWA many years back... we had a contract with UPS to fly their Speigle account into San Francisco.  UPS picked up the cargo from Speigle in Chicago, took it to their facility and loaded it into aircraft containers... The Speigle freight would arrive in two or three 88x125 "igloos" .. they were not delivered to the airlines in Chicago until they were full... our contract was for only two days a week - say Tuesday and Thursday... we would unload the containers in the warehouse into a pile in one corner and then UPS would arrive the next day or two days later with a 40' trailer to pick up the load... if we didn't have the equivalent of a 40' on a particular day, they might wait a day ... the freight then went to their sort house which was in Oakland I think and redistributed to the bay area from there...

Logistics is a pretty complicated procedure if you are trying to do it economically... we as hobby sellers and the re-sellers generally ship in much smaller quantities and more in individual packages... even if you are a relatively large re-seller, likelihood is the number packages shipped on a daily basis will be relatively small compared to a large corporation... the most I've shipped at one time is about 6 or 8 myself.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Dec 23, 2009)

*Good Experience*

Just placed an order on Dec 13th and received everything on the 21st.  I think that is pretty good service for this time of the year.


----------



## Rcd567 (Dec 23, 2009)

On Friday, December 18th, I placed three orders.  One each from Woodturningz.com, Woodturnerscatalog.com, and Pennstateind.com.  These orders were placed before noon.  Believe it or not, Monday afternoon the orders from Woodturningz and Woodturnerscatalog showed up, UPS.  Yesterday I got a notification that PSI has shipped my order USPS Priority.  Should be here tomorrow.  Won't be delivered on Friday as it's Christmas.

Not really complaining, just a comparison.  Like I said, I usually have enough going on that I don't need it right away.


----------



## erebus (Dec 23, 2009)

I just recently called in an order, late in the day for them, and the customer rep got it pulled and shipped out that day.  I'm leaning toward the slowness being related to web orders...


----------



## jeffnreno (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow - I have read this thread and find it quite disturbing.   I have always had good success with PSI - quality, service, and price.    Sometimes they may take a little longer to get an order out.    Probably due to volume of orders.    Business people have to keep there people employed and working when the volume is high and when the volume is low.    So I'm sure they staff for the norm - somewhere between the two.    I know that when I need something by a certain time frame I always call in orders to whomever the vendor is and confirm they can meet my shipping needs.   If I call in and they confirm they can meet my needs and they don't - that is when I have a problem with a vendor.   Well just my 2 cents or maybe 5.


----------



## Sberger (Dec 23, 2009)

I just ordered three items from PSI via their internet site on Thursday morning about 9 AM.  I finally got a shipping email on Monday.  In the past it has always taken 7 days to reach South Texas from the day of shipping.  So I should get it then the next Monday.  That will be a full 12 days.  Glad I am not in California, that is even further.  I like PSI, but they have lost all of my normal orders due to this, and I only order specials and good deals from them now.  Just my thoughts!

Steve


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 23, 2009)

I ordered some things for special orders and ordered a couple extra kits just to have since I make a lot of them.  In putting together orders I discovered that some the parts didn't fit correctly.  Called this AM and spoke with customer service and they were quick to respond and are selling me two kits to replace the ones that didn't work.  The customer service person said that I could save the parts for some other time or to make something else.  I find Penn State very responsive, but I agree that phone orders work better then web orders.


----------



## tgraytn (Dec 24, 2009)

I placed an order with Penn State for a collet chuck set Sunday evening.  I then emailed them to ask if they could please ship it to me A.S.A.P.  It was delivered to my doorstep Wednesday morning.  I guess the email helped.... Merry Christmas!


----------

